# Dầu cá Wagner Fish Oil 1000mg có tốt không?



## mekhoeconthongminh (3/8/20)

*Dầu cá Wagner Fish Oil 1000mg *

Dầu cá fish oil 1000 wagner được chiết xuất từ cá nước lạnh là một nguồn dinh dưỡng tự nhiên của biển. Dầu cá có chứa omega-3 được dùng để bổ sung dinh dưỡng vào chế độ ăn uống hàng ngày.

Dầu cá cung cấp chất chống viêm trong cơ thể có thể làm giảm viêm và sưng khớp liên quan đến các bệnh về khớp. Omega-3 acid béo cũng rất quan trọng cho sức khỏe tim mạch. Cung cấp DHA cần thiết bổ sung cho mắt, não và hệ thần kinh.


​


*Thành phần wagner fish oil:*

Mỗi viên nang cung cấp:
Dầu cá tự nhiên 1g (1000mg)
Triglycerides biển Omega-3 300mg Tương đương với Eicosapentaenoic acid (EPA) 180 mg
Axit docosahexaenoic (DHA) 120mg

*Công dụng fish oil wagner:*

-Hỗ trợ tăng cường sức khỏe và chức năng của hệ thống tim mạch.
-Hỗ trợ sức khỏe của não và chức năng nhận thức thông thường.
-Giúp đôi mắt sáng và khoẻ hơn.
-Chứa axit béo Omega-3 có thể giúp giảm đau mắt khi có hiện tượng mắt bị khô.
-Có chứa DHA hỗ trợ sức khỏe sức khỏe và chức năng của võng mạc.
-Các axit béo omega-3 rất quan trọng vì cơ thể không thể sản sinh ra chúng và do đó chúng chỉ có thể thu được từ nguồn cung cấp bên ngoài.
-Một trong những nguồn tự nhiên giàu nhất của Omega-3 EFAs (Axit béo thiết yếu) là dầu chiết xuất từ cá nước lạnh.
-Omega-3 EFAs là rất cần thiết cho sự tăng trưởng và phát triển bình thường.


​

*Hướng dẫn sử dụng fish oil 1000 wagner:*

+ 2-6 tuổi: Một viên mỗi ngày.
+ 6-12 tuổi: Một – hai viên mỗi ngày.
• Người lớn 3 viên/ ngày sau khi ăn
Có thể cắt viên nang dầu cá ra để lấy dầu hoặc ép cùng nước hoa quả.

*Cảnh báo:*


Luôn đọc nhãn;
chỉ uống theo chỉ dẫn
nếu các triệu chứng vẫn còn, hãy hỏi chuyên gia chăm sóc sức khoẻ của bạn.
*Hướng dẫn đặt hàng mua dầu cá Wagner Fish Oil 1000*

1. Bạn có thể đặt mua online bằng cách ấn nút "mua hàng" dưới đây trên website: Mekhoeconthongminh.com: Siêu Thị Online Hàng Đầu Việt Nam

Địa chỉ: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh

Hotline để được hỗ trợ tốt nhất: 0942.666.800


----------

